# ext3 : recuperation

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

je viens de faire une (grosse) boulette: je voulais réinstaller mon systeme from sratch et je pensais tout avoir sauvegardé, mais apres avoir formaté je me suis rappelé avoir oublié de sauver le /var/www/

hors dessus j'ai des projets pour le boulot non sauvé depuis perpet :/

je n'ai rien re-ecrit sur le disque et je voudrais savoir si il est possible de recup les données ?

la en gros j'ai juste écrasé la table des partitions par une nouvelle, mais rien d'autre

helpp please :s

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Essaie avec testdisk/photorec

----------

## Chr0nos

j'ai tenté, mais testdisk me dis que la partition est non récuperable

hors il mens ! les fichiers sont encore la, seuls leurs chemins d'acces sont manquants :s

je ne sais pas comment maximiser mes chances la

avant j'avais 1 partion ext3 de toute la taille du disque

apres deux partitions: 1 ext3 de 1 go et une du reste en ext3

ensuite j'ai supprimée ces deux partitions pour revenir en arriere , et j'en suis la

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> j'ai tenté, mais testdisk me dis que la partition est non récuperable
> 
> hors il mens ! les fichiers sont encore la, seuls leurs chemins d'acces sont manquants :s
> 
> je ne sais pas comment maximiser mes chances la
> ...

 

Bizarre que tu ne puisse pas récupérer direct dans ce simple cas.

Tu dit :

 *Quote:*   

>  la en gros j'ai juste écrasé la table des partitions par une nouvelle, mais rien d'autre 

 

Puis :

 *Quote:*   

> apres deux partitions: 1 ext3 de 1 go et une du reste en ext3

 

Tu les a formaté ces partitions ou t'a juste modifié la table ?

Testdisk vient avec un autre logiciel, photorec, qui récupère les fichiers en se basant sur leur contenu, mais tu perd l'arborescence.

Sinon pour maximiser tes chances la première chose à faire c'est de cloner ton disque si tu a assez de place et de travailler sur la copie (voir sur une copie de la copie).

----------

## Chr0nos

ben dans l'ordre:

1: tout va bien

2: suppression de la bonne partition

3: création de deux nouvelles partitions sur le disque

4: contat de la connerie

5: umount imédiat (aucun write)

6: supression des deux nouvelles partition

7: testdisk

8: photorec

j'ai donc la mes fichier avec photorec mais juste avec des inodes, selon les linuxiens d'irc ce n'est pas possible de recup l'arboressance car ma table à pris le large

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Heu que la table de partition soit erronée ne pose en aucun cas de problème insurmontable pour la récupération d'un FS. La table de partition est bien à sa place dans les 512 premiers octets du disque, sa modification ne corrompt pas les données au sein des partitions. 

Par contre que tu ai formaté les partitions que tu a crée (avec mkfs) là y'a eu perte d'informations.

L'info importante c'est le début de la partition, sur un disque avec 10 partitions évidemment difficile (mais pas impossible) de s'y retrouver sans la table, mais comme tu avait qu'une partition la réponse est plutôt simple, soit le secteur 63 (si cette partition a été crée avec un logiciel relativement ancien) soit le secteur 2048.

Tu peut éventuellement récupérer ton arborescence si le formatage n'a pas trop endommagé la partition, mais c’est peu probable vu que testdisk ne trouve rien. L’idéal serait de trouver déjà un des superblock de secours de cette partition et n'oublie pas de travailler TOUJOURS sur une image de sauvegarde du disque.

----------

## gglaboussole

Un truc utile à savoir, si tu t'étais arrêté au stade de la destruction des partitions sans en avoir créé de nouvelles, il te suffisait de les recréer à l'identique pour retrouver immédiatement toutes tes données..

Si tu n'as pas lancé mkfs, juste détruit tes partitions, recréer donc toutes les partitions de ton disque exactement comme avant (si tu t'en souviens évidemment...) , même nombre, même secteur de démarrage, même taille, PAS DE FORMATAGE, (ce qui revient donc à recréer ta table) et tu retrouveras toutes tes données..

----------

